# OTC Supp



## Rebornlite (May 17, 2018)

Was curious if anyone knows if there is an OTC being offered that is similar to the old Superdrol. 

I know the compound has been banned but know they can be tweaked and reintroduced as new formula.

If I remember correctly, It is basically methylated version of masteron. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Rebornlite (May 17, 2018)

Methyldrostanolone

Drostanolone hormone with an added methyl group at the 17thcarbon position


----------



## gymrat827 (May 17, 2018)

nope

all banned 

just get some tes and pin it....end of story


----------



## Rebornlite (May 17, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> nope
> 
> all banned
> 
> just get some tes and pin it....end of story


I am on DR prescribed TRT.

Looking for compounds to blast with is the begining of this story. I really enjoyed that compound as I do Mast. I have seen it offered by an UGL before years back.

Thanks for your input gymrat827


----------

